# Caribbean Jerk Baked Seatrout



## ModernAngler (Dec 21, 2009)

Ok, so I did this recipe earlier in December just out of the blue and I was freaking blown away by its amazingness. 

Jerk Marinade:
* 1 medium onion, finely chopped
* 1/2 cup scallions, finely chopped
* 1 hot pepper, finely chopped
* 3 tablespoons soy sauce
* 1 tablespoon oil
* 1 tablespoon cider or white vinegar
* 2 teaspoons fresh thyme leaves
* 2 teaspoons sugar
* 1 teaspoon salt (kosher or sea salt is preferable)
* 1 teaspoon Jamaican Pimento (Allspice), ground
* 1 teaspoon black pepper, ground
* 1/2 teaspoon nutmeg, ground
* 1/2 teaspoon cinnamon, ground
* dash hot sauce (optional) 

Blend all ingredients in a blender until smooth. This is fridge friendly to store.

Fish recipe: 
2-4 seatrout fillets. Marinate the fillets in in a baggie the morning through the rest of the day, or if you want to do this quick, give it an hour in the fridge. Save any remaining marinade.

*Oven should be preheated to 375*

Once the fish is marinated. Get out a cake pan or baking tray and line the bottom with tin foil. SPRAY THE TIN WITH SOME COOKING SPRAY (fish will stick really bad). Lay the fillets on the tin foil. If you have an extra marinade left pour it over the fillets, then add a slice of lime on top of each fillet. 

Bake approximately 15 minutes. You might want to cut into one of the fillets to check if it is done.

This is GREAT to serve on top of my favorite spicy yellow rice.

Rice: (I use Vigo yellow rice)
Boil water
Add the label-recommended amount of olive oil
*key part: add the rice, then ADD A TABLESPOON OF TABASCO SAUCE INTO THE WATER
stir rice and bring heat down to simmer. Takes about 30-40 minutes depending on what size bag you bought.

Once done, serve fish fillets on rice and ENJOY! Its one of my favorites! You can translate this into any fish really. I just love it with seatrout! Its a spicy/zesty meal to be had.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

this just made me so hungry! 

I love that Vigo yellow rice!!


----------

